# Tool Boxes



## joel21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey guys I'm curious what you guys use for tool bags/boxes? I've always had a hell of a time finding a box that I can lock, keep somewhat organized and have all my hand tools in (a few wrenches, copper tools, levels, layout tools, squares ect.) 
So what do you you guys think?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's my toolbox. I set it right on customer's kitchen countertop....:laughing:


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

whats going on bro from 496??? when i was plumbing i used kuny bags! i had my solder bag, another bag for misc.tools (knife,tape,wrenches,nut drivers,etc!! keep in mind i was in service had my own truck!! it will take time brother!!! play safe!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## eagleplumbing99 (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a lock-able tool box in my truck. In there I keep a couple of seperate tool bags, one for solder kit (which by the way an ammo box from Army surplus works great, Map Gas fits perfectly and it's waterproof), another for my 'old-ball tools' like tub wrenches, stem tools, valve pullers, etc..etc.., then I have another canvas tool pouch for my everyday stuff, level, 6-way screw-driver, tape, etc..etc...

When going into a customers house I've found a 5 gallon bucket works the best, sometimes I take 2, one full of my tools for that job the 2nd bucket for parts removed. They are cheap, if they break or get torn up they are inexpensive to replace. 

I have plenty of those larger stanley type waterproof toolboxes but they hold so much it seems like I pack them full then have to lug that sucker into someone's house and I'm bringing 50lbs of tools when all I need is a handful or less of tools.

In the lockable truck toolbox I also have a canvas tote type bag that holds all cordless gear.

One really nice canvas style bag that I like is the BucketBoss Gatemouth Open Face. It has a rubber bottom to keep it from getting nasty and can be set in mud, water, etc...

Here is a picture of one:

http://www.constructiongear.com/gatemouth-tool-bag-open-face-bucket-boss.html?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=22942695690&utm_content=pla&gclid=CO-l69Wi5bkCFejm7AodATcAFg


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I needed a nice way to store my taps without them getting chipped teeth. I found some foam in the dumpster. 1/16" to 1-1/2"


----------

